# Question about HD Metal packages...



## bkleven (Jul 8, 2006)

Yesterday I orded the HD Gold package and the ViP622 as a new subscriber (comcrap finally exhausted my patience).

The sales guy on the phone seemed fairly knowledgeable, but I'm thinking there was one thing he told me that was just flat wrong.

I asked about the multi-sport package, and he said that all of the regional sports networks were included in the HD Gold package. That sounded fishy to me since I have not seen any evidence of that anywhere. However, I figured it might be true since it's unlikely he would have just talked me out of giving E* another $70/yr.

I'm in the Denver area, so is it just Altitude and FSRM? Or will I get the other regional sports networks with HD Gold?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You will only get your regional sports as part of GoldHD. Multi-sports package is seperate and you will get all the rsn's dish offers (although many games will be blacked out). If you asked about the multi-sports then csr was wrong, if he/she may have thought you meant your regional sports channels, then the csr was right. To see what regional sports channels you should get with the GoldHD package, use the locals qualifier on the dish network web site, it includes them as well as all your local channels.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

You can also add them anytime later with no special fee to upgrade...so nothing really lost, but you will spend more money for those other RSNs.

Rasheed


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Hold on, that makes little sense to me. I have HD, want to get the HD Gold lineup, but you are telling me that the regional sports channels will not be included (except Fox Sports South since I'm in NC). HOwever, someone can just get the top 120 and get all the regional sports networks?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fsquid said:


> HOwever, someone can just get the top 120 and get all the regional sports networks?


I think you can subscribe to the Multi-Sport Package as a without any other programming if you want to. The price is $5.99/month and the offerings are described here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/...port/index.asp?viewby=1&packid=10161&sortby=1


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

The regional sports package soes not come with any teir. It is not found in AT60, 120, or 180, nor is it found in HD Bronze, Silver, or Gold. I'm not even sure if it comes with AEP. It is a separate add-on to whatever package you choose. You are not being screwed because you have an HD Metal pack.

Having AT120 or HD Silver or higher gives you your local Sports Net at no additional cost. Perhaps you are confusing this with the Regional Sports package.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry mate, I must have read wrong


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> I think you can subscribe to the Multi-Sport Package as a without any other programming if you want to.


That doesn't sound right to me (but I've certainly never tried). I thought you couldn't add the multi-sport unless you already subscribe to your own regional. i.e. the multi-sport can be added to AT60+, but can't be added to my AT60. If you could, wouldn't it make all the other RSNs only cost $.99 compared to upgrading to AT60+?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My memory is with CABill on this one ... one needs AT60+ to add the MultiSport pack.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

So for $5.99 a month I can subscribe to ALL the regional sports networks?

I have the Gold package.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, but expect blackouts, mostly on pro games and some college stuff.


----------

